# 40 cal vs 357 sig



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

View attachment 1887
Gotta a new toy XDM 40 and 357 sig conversion barrel. Love IT. Shooting groups of 5 to 6 inches @ 25 yards. Thinking about carring on set up and try taking yotes within 30 yards with pistol, Any body use either of these rounds for hunting? Seams would be easier to pack than shotgun.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

My buddy has the same gun , shoots nice. i too have thought about taking a yote with a pistol. Lets try it


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will be trying for sure here in a couple weeks. In the interum its only paper for practice.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Keep us posted. I'd like to try my hand at hunting with my Glock 20 (10mm). I bought an extra 6" barrel just for that. You should see how ridiculous it looks.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The 357 sig is ported and sticks out about an inch past the frame. I believe it is going to be my hunting round as it shot a lot better grouping of about 3 to 5 inches at 25 yds. With practice I believe I can get it within 3 in groups. Might do some different things with the sights. Thought laser but illegal in OK. Hoping to be able to post pics of yotes that fall to this round after New Years.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> The 357 sig is ported and sticks out about an inch past the frame. I believe it is going to be my hunting round as it shot a lot better grouping of about 3 to 5 inches at 25 yds. With practice I believe I can get it within 3 in groups. Might do some different things with the sights. Thought laser but illegal in OK. Hoping to be able to post pics of yotes that fall to this round after New Years.


Sounds about like the glock. I didn't get the new barrel ported though..... not sure why. The stock barrel is though....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Call it the AT&T look. Reachout and touch something LOL.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is definitly a little different looking. How much more velocity do you get with it, do you know?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's some fine looking luggage you have there BigD, nothing like a little extra protection while you're out there checking the smoker!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I can vouch for Chris's 10mm. That thing is a shooter even with the factory barrel! BigD those XDm's are shooters for sure too. I had one in 40S&W and of all the handguns I've bought and resold over the years I miss that one the most. Great balance, and dead on accurate. I'm surprised your groups aren't a bit smaller though. It was so accurate I practiced shooting at frozen gallon milk jugs at 40 yards. Being as fast as it is I bet that 357 SIG barrel could take a yote at that distance no problem.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Smith & Wesson M&P 40. Thought about getting a .357 Sig barrel for it but never did. Have not really hunted with it but it has dispatched more than one trapped hog. Does a dang good job of it too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with ebbs, I would think that at forty yards a coyote would be toast.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

hassel I figured once word got out about the deer summer sausage might need the extra rounds for protecting it.LOL I havent had the ability to get too an outside range yet. The inside range near my work only has 25 yds. I hope it does give me the ability to shoot 30 to 40 yards comfortably. Will be carring it later this month on my sets let you know how it goes.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I agree with ebbs, I would think that at forty yards a coyote would be toast.


I SAID 40 yards. I mean to also add that I practiced occasionally out to 80 yards and could probably average 3 out of 5 hits when I would get it zeroed in.


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

357 i love but the cost of rounds for that thing has went up big time since i bought it i pack mine when i go hunting good gun good nock down power to


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

357 sig is a great round, but never made it on the popularity wagon. Everyone wants bigger.


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

totally agree youngdon like many other rounds like the 280


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i have taken yotes cosistantly with my 1911 when i hunted around lake pleasant north of PHX and at the range i can hit a yote target at a hundred yards 4 of 5 times and if it can be done with a 1911 in .45 then a .357 sig or .40 smith have the mass and speed to do the trick


----------

